# Dvor



## CroMagnum (Nov 25, 2020)

Just wanted to check with you guys and see if anyone has any experiece buying fro Dvor? They have somehhing I've been searching for that is otherwise hard to find. Are they legit?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2021)

Pay with a credit card for wallet protection


----------



## TL60 (Apr 22, 2021)

And beware of the site showing in stock until you actually order.

Have had success over time with them but ordered 5 items and reached the free shipping point. All showed in stock until a week later and only 1 was.  7 weeks later 4 of the five show ready to ship, 5th unknown date. So did chat to see if it was worth the wait, they went ahead and shipped the 4 items ready, and charged me shipping.
Don't even open their emails anymore.


----------



## CroMagnum (Apr 22, 2021)

TL60 said:


> And beware of the site showing in stock until you actually order.
> 
> Have had success over time with them but ordered 5 items and reached the free shipping point. All showed in stock until a week later and only 1 was.  7 weeks later 4 of the five show ready to ship, 5th unknown date. So did chat to see if it was worth the wait, they went ahead and shipped the 4 items ready, and charged me shipping.
> Don't even open their emails anymore.


My experience was similar to yours so I cancelled my order and won't shop with them again.


----------

